# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  مرجع کلاسهای PHP

## moslem-visual

سلام. حتما همه ی شما تا حالا با کلاسهایی که توسط برنامه نویسان مختلف برای PHP نوشته شده کار کردید، استفاده از کلاسها باعث میشه که از شر نوشتن کدهای طولانی و بعضا پیچیده خلاص بشید، شی گرایی رو توی برنامه هاتون تقویت کنید و از همه مهمتر امنیت برنامه هاتون رو بالا ببرید که همه ی اینها خودش باعث اجرای هر چه سریعتر پروژه ها و قدرتمند کردن اونها میشه. خیلی وقته که داریم از اختلاف بین PHP و ASP.net صحبت میکنیم و اغلب به مرجع کامل دات نت در ASP.net به عنوان یک مزیت بزرگ برای این زبان نگاه میشه و PHP متهم به قدیمی بودن و عدم پشتیبانی از شی گرایی میشه، با ورود نسخه ی جدید PHP قابلیتهای کار با کلاسها هم در اون تقویت شده اند و کم کم داریم به هر چه شی گرا کردن برنامه ها پیش میریم هر چند که ممکنه خیلی ها از شی گرایی متنفر باشن، خب این بستگی به سلیقه و میل خود برنامه نویس داره. خب از بحث خودمون دور نشیم ! 
قصد داریم از این به بعد یکسری از کلاسهای کاربردی که در حوزه ی برنامه های کاربردی PHP استفاده میشن رو در اینجا جمع آوری و معرفی کنیم، خب این از عهده ی یک نفر خارجه و قطعا کمک شما رو نیاز داره. از امروز شروع میکنیم و هر کلاسی رو که معرفی میکنیم لازمه که توضیح مختصری هم در کاربردش داده بشه. همه ی انجمنهای برنامه نویسی این فروم یه همچین بخشی رو (یا شبیه بهش) دارن، چنین کمبودی در اینجا احساس میشه پس امیدوارم با همکاری شما و مدیران این بخش بتونیم تاپیک خوبی راه بندازیم! راستی من ممکنه هر هفته فقط یک کلاس بزارم، پس دلخور نشید! 

موفق باشید ... :خجالت:

----------


## moslem-visual

» توجه : ببخشید اشتباها فایل این کلاس رو به پست بالایی اتچ کردم، از اونجا دانلود کنید!

» نام کلاس : Class TM::Apeform
» سایت سازنده : www.maettig.com

» توضیح : این کلاس یک فرم ساز قدرتمند هست، چیزی که شما رو از درگیری با کدهای HTML و همینطور شبه آرایه 

ی Post محفوظ میداره. 

» ویژگی ها : 
	- قابلیت ایجاد انواع کنترلهای فرم
	- قابلیت تعیین مشخصات CSS کنترلها
	- قابلیت ارتباط با JavaScript
	- قابلیت تایید اعتبار مقادیر (آدرس ایمیل، شماره تلفن و ...)
	- قابلیت ایجاد خروجی مستقیم HTML
	- قابلیت ارزیابی مقادیر ارسالی

» راهنما : فایل Apeform_manual.html

» حجم فایل : 47 کیلوبایت

» دانلود : از پست بالا

----------


## moslem-visual

» نام کلاس : PHPMyDtataGrid 2.0
» سایت سازنده : www.gurusistemas.com

» توضیح : این کلاس یک دیتا گرید مخصوص PHP رو ارائه میکنه! لازم نیست کار زیادی بکنید، فقط 10 خط برنامه لازمه تا یک دیتا گرید عالی داشته باشید.

» ویژگی ها :
- استفاده آسان
- استفاده از آژاکس
- امکان تغییر رکوردها و یا ایجاد رکورد جدید به صورت مستقیم (مثل اکسل)
- صفحه بندی خودکار
- قابلیت تعیین فونت و رنگبندی جداول
- امکان تعیین تعداد سطرها در هر صفحه
- و ...

» راهنما : فایل documentation.txt

» حجم فایل : 95 کیلوبایت

» دانلود :

----------


## moslem-visual

» نام کلاس : DCHK PHP class - v1.0
» سایت سازنده : www.hewle.com

» توضیح : حتما تا حالا سایتهای فروش دامین رو دیدید، فکر میکنید از چه راهی آزاد بودن دامین مورد نظر شما رو آزمایش میکنن؟ این کلاس به راحتی یک دامین را دریافت میکند و آزاد بودن آن را با برگشت مقادیر True و یا False مشخص میکند! جالبه نه؟

» ویژگی ها :
- کارکرد ساده
- قابلیت هدایت کاربر به صفحه ی رزرو دامین

» راهنما : فایل doc.html

» حجم فایل : 9 کیلوبایت

» دانلود :

----------


## moslem-visual

*» نام کلاس :* xpandmenu
*» ایمیل سازنده :* patrickbrosset@gmail.com

*» توضیح :* بعضی پروژه ها  دارای ساختار پیچیده ای از لحاظ تعداد بخشها و فرمها هستند، این اغلب باعث سردرگمی کاربران نهایی پروژه خواهد شد. هموااره در چنین مواردی در علم کامپیوتر از "ساختار درختی" صحبت میشه، این ساختار به راحتی اجزای مختلف از بخش پایه تا آخرین شاخه های اون رو تفکیک میکنه. کلاسی که امروز معرفی میکنیم هم چنین کاری رو برای پروژه ی PHP شما انجام میده! همه ی شما اکسپلورر ویندوز رو دیدید، این کلاس دقیقا همون کار رو برای شما انجام میده که چند وقته توی بعضی سایتها اجرا شده.

*» ویژگی ها :*
- کارکرد ساده
- شبیه سازی کامل آیکونهای ویندوز اکسپلورر
- استفاده از جاوااسکریپت
- قابلیت تغییر آیکونها
- قابلیت تعیین CSS
- و ...

*» راهنما :* فایل Readme.txt

*» حجم فایل :* 25 کیلوبایت

*» دانلود :*

----------


## moslem-visual

*» نام کلاس :* basketlib
*» سایت سازنده :* www.urklesphp.sf.net

*» توضیح :* امروزه استفاده از اینترنت برای فروش اجناس و خدمات به امری ضروری تبدیل شده که برای صاحبان کالا دارای اهمیت بسیاری است. برنامه نویسان وب زیادی هستند که در امر تجارت الکترونیک فعالیت میکنند از جمله برنامه نویسان PHP که باید امنیت و سرعت بالا را در کارهایشان لحاظ کنند. کلاسی که امروز معرفی میکنیم به شما کمک میکند که مدیریت سبد خرید کاربران سایتتان را به راحتی ایجاد کنید، این کلاس شما را از درگیری با نشست ها و آرایه های مختلف باز میدارد!

*» ویژگی ها :*
- کارکرد ساده
- قابلیت تعویض کالاها
- قابلیت نگهداری تعداد بالای اجناس
- برنامه نویسی امن
- و ...

*» راهنما :* فایل Readme.txt

*» حجم فایل :* 11 کیلوبایت

*» دانلود :*

----------


## moslem-visual

*» نام کلاس :* animated_captcha
*» سایت سازنده :* ~

*» توضیح :* یکی از راه های ایمن سازی فرمهای وب برای تشخیص کاربران واقعی استفاده از تصاویر امنیتی یا Captcha است. با توجه به پیشرفت تکنولوژی کاری هکرها و مزاحمان وب لازم است که این نوع ایمن سازی تغییر کند و تصاویر امنیتی متحرک این کار را برای شما انجام میدهند. این کلاس میتواند تصاویر امنیتی متحرک را در دو نوع برفکی و تدریجی تولید کند و امنیت پروژه هایتان را بهبود بخشد.

*» ویژگی ها :*
- کارکرد ساده
- قابلیت ایجاد دو نوع تصویر متحرک
- امنیت بالا

*» راهنما :* درون مثالها

*» حجم فایل :* 65 کیلوبایت

*» دانلود :*

----------


## moslem-visual

» نام کلاس : xpertmailer
» سایت سازنده : ~

» توضیح : این کلاس به راحتی وبا کمتر از 5 کد خط میتواند یک ایمیل را از طریق SMTP برای هر صندوقی بفرستد و همینطور اطلاعات یک صندوف POP3 را بخواند.

» ویژگی ها :
- کارکرد ساده
- قابلیت ارسال ایمیل انبوه
- قابلیت استفاده برای برنامه های دریافت ایمیل
- عدم وجود مشکل با آنتی اسپمها 
- و ...

» راهنما : درون مثالها (Send.php,Read.php)

» حجم فایل : 20 کیلوبایت

» دانلود :

----------


## moslem-visual

» نام کلاس : gonxurls
» سایت سازنده : ~

» توضیح : این کلاس میتونه Url های اصلاح شده و مناسب موتورهای جستجو را برای پروژه ی شما ایجاد کنه مثلا "www.mycompany.com/index?go=home&page=1" تبدیل میشه به "www.mycompany.com/index/home/1" 

» ویژگی ها :
- کارکرد ساده
- بالا رفتن خوانایی آدرسها
- ارتباط بهتر با سرچ انجاین ها
- و ...

» راهنما : Readme.txt

» حجم فایل : 4 کیلوبایت

» دانلود :

----------


## هانی هاشمی

داشتم سرچ می کردم که به این تاپیک برخوردم تاپیک بسیار جالبی و پرکاربردی هست .
 خواهشا ادامه بدین.

----------


## moslem-visual

خیلی متشکر از لطفتون، والا فکر میکنم کمتر کسی از این تاپیک خوشش اومده باشه، یا حداقل کسی بهش نیازی نداره! اوایل فکر کردم که یک مرجع مناسب خیلی میتونه از کارهای اضافی بعضی از برنامه نویسان کم کنه اما باز هم خیلی ها ترجیح میدن به قول معروف از اول چرخ بسازند! به هر حال حالا که درگیر ترم جدید شدم اما حتما وقتی فارغ شدم ادامه میدم، بازم ممنون!

----------


## cybercoder

یک کلاس برای ساده سازی کار با بانک اطلاعاتی Mysql 
http://slaout.linux62.org/php/db.class.php.zip
این هم Documentation ش
http://slaout.linux62.org/php/db.doc.html

----------


## cybercoder

یک کلاس برای ایجاد Captcha Code
http://www.ejeliot.com/samples/php-captcha/download.php
اینم یکی دیگه
http://www.koders.com/php/fidBB03C62...wsletter+class

----------


## cybercoder

کلاسی برای کار کردن با اسناد Word ( ویندوز ). 
http://www.phpclasses.org/browse/pac...nload/zip.html
و برای کارکردن با فایل های Openoffice
http://phpdocwriter.sourceforge.net

----------


## mehran_337

با سلام
لینکهای فوق خرابه یا مشکل از سیستم منه؟؟
نتونستم از فایلهای بسیار مفید کاربر مسلم استفاده کنم

----------


## narsic

با سلام
برای بهتر شدن تاپیک لطفا برای تشکر تنها از دکمه تشکر استفاده بشه تا این تاپیک یک تاپیک کامل و مفید باشه .
با تشکر

----------


## alimahdavi675

,واقعا از اینکه این کلاسها رو در اختیار همه گذاشتید تا بتونند استفاده کنند سپاسگزاریم .
توفیق روز افزون رو از خداوند برای شما خواستاریم

----------


## alonestar2008

*کلاس تقویم شمسی به صورت ماهانه و سالانه
*


 

				تاریخ عضویت: خرداد 1386
 				محل زندگی: تهران / ساری
 				 				 					پست: 230 				
 				  	تشکرها: 268
 	 		 			 				69 بار تشکر شده در 30 پست 			 		 	
  دفعات دانلود: 0
 آپلودها: 0


*کلاس تقویم شمسی به صورت ماهانه و سالانه* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			با سلام خدمت دوستان 

مدتی بود که به یه چنین چیزی نیاز داشتم
هر چی هم تو وب گشتم پیدا نکردم ، بالاخره خودم دست به کار شدم
البته با کمک تقویم جلالی

برای دیدن خروجیه این کلاس همه فایل هاش رو تو فولدر سرورتون بزارید

از اینجا ببینید و دانلود کنید

----------


## Morteza4567

خیلی جالب بود لطفا ادامه بدین

----------


## soroush.r70

تا جايي كه امكان داره ادامش بده

----------

